# 9 Shark Trip Port Mansfield 12/14/07



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

9 Shark Port Mansfield Trip 12/14/07

We started planning a trip to the Jetties at Port Mansfield since early November 2007. As the week of the trip arrived the forecast looked pretty ominous. Friday was forecasted to be pleasant, but Saturday was forcasted with a strong heavy cold front and winds clocking 30+ mph with gusts of 45 mph.

Thursday night was great with The Dog catching a 5'6" bull followed by a 6'8" Sandbar. As the sun rose, the birds were working over the bait, and tarpon and spanish mackerel were working underneath. A couple of tarpon were jumped but none landed. There were also pompano and large whiting in the surf.

We continued landing sharks and bull reds during the day and afternoon. After sunset, there was another shark and red landed.

Saturday morning was rough with a strong north wind starting to build by mid-morning. By late afternoon the wind was at full force. Bullfishin did manage another nice bull under the strong winds.

Sunday morning was fairly calm. There were more redfish landed in the surf.

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!

Deaver

Here are some pictures


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice report Deaver!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the nice report. That takes a lot of work it do something like that.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great report, thanks for sharing, looks like yall pulled off a Great trip, congrats on all the catches guys


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job guy's- way to go. I really enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

productive outting....congrats


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

Awesome report Deaver.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics and great report; well done!


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Glad everyone like the report. Really cool seeing the tarpon out there.

Deaver


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Power Fisherman said:


> Glad everyone like the report. Really cool seeing the tarpon out there.
> 
> Deaver


Cool and odd too. I wonder what the water temp was?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Sandifer just reported 2 jacks caught by a client... latest in the year EVER that he knows of... nice trip and pics Deave

jc


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

I think the water was 70 degrees. It was not to cold.

Deaver


----------

